# HELP with error code 004243 - P1093



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Car can't hold idle at all and sounds like a machinegun and smells like fuel all over the place!
Checked all hoses and wires i can see - and everything looks good!
1 Fault Found:
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 32465 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:07:14
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3212 /min
Load: 8.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 45.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0110 0101
Any idea guys ?
Car has ATP 3071 kit, rods, pistons, APR HPFP.
thanks


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: HELP with error code 004243 - P1093 (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
Any idea guys ?
Car has ATP 3071 kit, rods, pistons, APR HPFP.
thanks
 
Sound possibly a failing MAF or 02 sensor, the one close to your turbo ( pre-cat ).







Bob.G
p.s. 
Unplug the MAF and see how it runs if its still the same plug back the maf and unplug the 02 sensor .


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Will try unplugging the MAF and O2 sensor..
But it really shoots like crazy.. My boost gauge can't even measure anything.. My thought was a cracked hose or something.. Or am i all wrong ?!








Thanks guys..


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*

17501/P1093/004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
Possible Symptoms
* Power Loss
* Misfire(s)
* Stalling 
Possible Causes
* Fuel Pressure insufficient/exceed/fluctuating
* Fuel Pump (High Pressure System) faulty
* Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Fuel Pressure (on FSI engines High and Low Fuel Pressure System)
* Check Fuel Pump (High Pressure System)
* Check Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276)
* Check Fuel Filter and Filter in Fuel Pump Casing 
Special Notes
* When found in 2.0l TFSI:
o Check Fuel Pressure
o Check TSB/TPL 2008753, incompatibility between Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) and ECU software.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I would have said a leak somewhere, but with the error code your throwing. Its unfortunately most likely fuel delivery system related. 
I would say your car is putting too much fuel in and I would say its most likely a faulty regulator valve (N276).
Quick way to check before going out and buying an N276, remove your coils, and turn the ignition on, but dont start the engine. Pull out your plugs and see if they are wet (sign of excessive fuel).
If the regulator valve is faulty the injectors should be squirting too much fuel in and looking at your spark plugs will confirm that.

_Modified by aussievfrss at 10:17 PM 6-8-2009_


_Modified by aussievfrss at 10:22 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Aussievfrss,
Is there any other method of determining whether or not a N276 is bad? I just got done fixing my fuel gremlins and I was curious as to whether or not there is any other way such as visual inspection of continuity testing.
Thanks!


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

To my knowledge all you can really do is a visual inspection of the valve and see it is open/close or stuck open.
I haven't had this problem with an N276 so I can really speak from experience. Spark plug test as mentioned is usually the easiest way to see if you have excessive fuel going in.



_Modified by aussievfrss at 6:58 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

Thanks!
Will try that in a few hours.. 
Where is this valve located ?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

What does this mean ?!
Check TSB/TPL 2008753, incompatibility between Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) and ECU software.


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: HELP with error code 004243 - P1093 (marc1171)*

did you ever figure out what this code is? ive thrown it 5 times!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: HELP with error code 004243 - P1093 (vwcruisn)*

yes.. it was my throttlebody flapper that was broken!
are your engine running an strange idle ?
edit : take off your PCV hose on the intake - does it throw air out in idle ?


_Modified by marc1171 at 12:49 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: HELP with error code 004243 - P1093 (marc1171)*

I've got the same error code with a F**** lag until 3000 RPM.
Did you have the same symptom...?
I took off the PCV hose on the intake - and it throw air out like farts, bombs with a white smoke comes out of the intake manifold ......!!!!
If these are the symptoms should I change the flapper motor ... !!??


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

it's either your throttlebody flap inside thats broken or it's your timing belt that skipped








take off the throttlebody first and see if it's broken in too..
and check that your timing belt is on the marks!


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Timing belt had been replaced 2 month ago , so I'm pretty sure its not TB.
How do I know if the throttle body is broken, and do u have any DIY on how to remove and clean the throttle body...?
I know there are 4 bolts hold the throttle body to the intake manifold. just undo the 4 bolts and thats all ...?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (mmd)*

hehe.. it's not cleanable







it's broken in 2 if it's the same problem i had








and yes - you have to take it off.. it's not easy


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*

hell yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa , its very difficult to undo the 4 bolts








Any tips will be appreciated


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (mmd)*

Attached couple of pics of my Throttle body , my brain tells me its not broken and it seems okay ..








I don't know how does the flapper motor work.. ? but when I push back the flapper, it returns back to its original position... Is this normal ..


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

no that one is not broken








you would be able to see right through it if it were...


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

Sorry to revive this thread, but has anyone else thrown this code? 

Story is, I filled up petrol at a station where I've had bad fuel before, thought maybe they rectified it. After just 50km on that tank, I noticed my car was smoking a lot, and power was down. 

Whooped out the VAG COM and it had this code, as well as a fuel pressure code. 

Went and spoke with my tech and we pulled out the Fuel filter to check and the fuel inside it was brown. Considering it had only been in use for 10k km, we decided to change it and rescan. This time, both those codes were gone, but I had a code to replace my pre cat Lambda sensor (O2), and the car was still smoking (white), and smelt really greasy. So, changed the O2. 

Immediately after changing the Lambda, it smoked for about 1 minute, then it was back to normal! was thinking maybe it just needed to adapt, was super happy. Pulled back into the tech's garage for a quick scan to double check, and voila, the Lambda code was gone. 

Only to be replaced with this code, and I couldnt clear it! each time i cleared, it came straight back, but no CEL 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 K HW: 8P0 907 115 E 
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Software Coding: 010300031C070160 
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728 1018 854933 
VCID: 3A55E1870C2D 
1 Fault Found: 

004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 108857 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.09.16 
Time: 16:10:48 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2250 /min 
Load: 7.1 % 
Speed: 91.0 km/h 
Temperature: 84.0°C 
Temperature: 36.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 


Since the car seemed like it drove ok, we decided to observe it for a while, this was just 2 hours ago, drove home (40km trip), stopped at a nearby take out place for dinner, shut car off for 10 minutes, came back and drove home. Rescanned, and the code has dissapeared! 

shall i still be concerned? or is the code possibly the by product of the lambda probe still acclimatizing to the car?


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

*Reviving Old Thread*

I have this same code and the vehicle runs poorly but only every once in awhile. Most of the time it runs great and then stumbling/chugging and a blinking CEL. I pull it into the garage and then it runs perfect. 

I also have misfire codes for every cylinder (Coils & Plugs New With Factory Parts).

Since the problem comes and goes would the pull the coil test work for me?

Thanks for any insights!


----------

